# more sub forums



## Raine (Apr 12, 2005)

Any plans to seperate sauces, marinades and rubs into sub forums?


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 12, 2005)

Rainee I can see that happening for sure, I thought you were going to teach me a new sub sandwich LOL Have a Great Day   .


----------



## Heat (Apr 12, 2005)

*Hahahahah*

Maidrite, i did too!!  But, Rainee thats a good idea. And if you do get a new Sub sandwich recipe please share it!!


----------

